# Hartford ct snow and ice trade show



## fireside

I found online may 1-3 2018 they are holding a snow and ice trade show.

http://www.ascaonline.org/article/snow-ice-show-earlybird/


----------



## MFRPropertiesCT

That’s awesome and hello nice to meet you


----------



## pipelayer

thats awesome, ill be in attendance.


----------



## Broncslefty7

i'll also be there with a few of my guys.


----------



## pipelayer

are you going to have a station setup?


----------



## Broncslefty7

Are you guys taking classes or going for the show?


----------



## pipelayer

Broncslefty7 said:


> Are you guys taking classes or going for the show?


theres classes? lol


----------



## Broncslefty7

Yeah there’s three days of classes


----------



## fireside

no classes for me for that kind of money. I have gotten this far with out them.


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah it does seem a bit pricey. even the sima courses are pretty pricey. looking at the site map there is still a bunch of unbooked booths. looks like mostly ice melt companies, and insurance companies...


----------



## fireside

I can only imagine what a booth space costs! Even 35 show floor is pricey and I go to expos all the time for the FD.


----------



## Broncslefty7

8x10 is 3500 10x10 is like 4500 20x40 is 20k......

i checked them out but it was CRAZY EXPENSIVE. i dont even pay that much for the home show.


----------



## pipelayer

yeah ill just be passing thru at this point


----------



## Broncslefty7

I just want to see the metal pless booth, I need to inspect some of those.


----------



## shawn_

Anyone know what vendors will be there?


----------



## Luther

http://www.snowandiceshow.com/exhibitors


----------



## leigh

Whats our secret code to recognize each other? How about we all get mohawks?


----------



## iceyman

leigh said:


> Whats our secret code to recognize each other? How about we all get mohawks?


----------



## Broncslefty7

lolol.


----------



## Broncslefty7

does anyone know what time the actual show floor opens? normally with these shows is classes during the day and then the show floor opens in the afternoon?


----------



## Defcon 5

You guys are lucky....Someone amongst us will be speaking there...Luther is a keynote speaker...He enjoys Budweiser so make sure you buy him a few


----------



## Broncslefty7

idk, i think its pretty lame they couldnt sell out all of the booths....

the pricing for the booths is absolutely ridiculous though. the classes look decent but we are slammed so i wont be able to make it. ill probably just have time to walk through the show and see some of the new stuff.


----------



## Defcon 5

Broncslefty7 said:


> idk, i think its pretty lame they couldnt sell out all of the booths....
> 
> the pricing for the booths is absolutely ridiculous though. the classes look decent but we are slammed so i wont be able to make it. ill probably just have time to walk through the show and see some of the new stuff.


Everybody is slammed.....It's like someone turned on the light switch....People are spending money freely now....Even if it's borrowed....


----------



## Broncslefty7

That’s true, we are getting more signatures on contracts at normal pricing. It’s nice


----------



## shawn_

Economy is moving along good stocks are staying steady, housing market is rising. Trump is killing it & the results are people spending a LOT of money.... every landscaper , tree guy, etc is busy for the next 3-4 months booked solid .


----------



## Broncslefty7

yeah even on the swimming pool side, we are hammered right now until august.


----------



## fireside

It’s very interesting market now. Some areas are hopping and others a completely dead. The buildings I take care off as of July 1 will all be 100% full. I’m starting another office build out next week.


----------



## Broncslefty7

the Berlin turnpikes real estate is dead, there’s a ton of buildings that are empty and up for lease.


----------



## fireside

Broncslefty7 said:


> the Berlin turnpikes real estate is dead, there's a ton of buildings that are empty and up for lease.


Yup all so true ppstbrd in milford everything is full and they are building move space. Than go next towns over it's all vacant space!


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> You guys are lucky....Someone amongst us will be speaking there...Luther is a keynote speaker...He enjoys Budweiser so make sure you buy him a few


And heckle him...


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Broncslefty7 said:


> idk, i think its pretty lame they couldnt sell out all of the booths....
> 
> the pricing for the booths is absolutely ridiculous though. the classes look decent but we are slammed so i wont be able to make it. ill probably just have time to walk through the show and see some of the new stuff.


IMO, it's a stupid time of the year to have a conference\trade show. I realize they're trying to beat SIMA to the punch, but a good majority of snow dudes are landscapers with some asphalt dudes and construction guys thrown in. In other words...bizzie time.

Even SIMA bumped their's back a week.


----------



## Broncslefty7

its been in the 50's....

the show started yesterday it was 77 today is 85 and tomorrow is 82.

they picked bad days. it would be better to do it in like February.....


----------



## Broncslefty7

anyone visiting from out of town and need a bar guide?


----------



## fireside

I went today overall not much other than bagged salt venders. I hate to say salt is salt. I did get a chance to see metal pless and sectional plows next to each other. I also got to see the famous boss cubes, just can’t see the point of it after looking at them. A HLA or sectional salt bucket seems to work the same, but far easier. They just scope out of a bulk salt pile onsite done.

I also talked to Paul from metal pless what a great guy and very knowledgeable


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> IMO, it's a stupid time of the year to have a conference\trade show. I realize they're trying to beat SIMA to the punch, but a good majority of snow dudes are landscapers with some asphalt dudes and construction guys thrown in. In other words...bizzie time.
> 
> Even SIMA bumped their's back a week.


Always so negative....I can't wait for the SIMA show next year...Buffy informed me your having a pig roast for all that wanna come....If anybody needs direction I will be posting them as the show gets closer


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> Always so negative....I can't wait for the SIMA show next year...Buffy informed me your having a pig roast for all that wanna come....If anybody needs direction I will be posting them as the show gets closer


My place is not large enough...I do believe @Ajlawn1 new digs are...

Besides...I'm bizzie.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> My place is not large enough...I do believe @Ajlawn1 new digs are...
> 
> Besides...I'm bizzie.


I'm not going to Woodtick Indiana....Nevermind


----------



## Broncslefty7

well that show as a giant waste of time i think. 2 liquid vendors one of which was snow ex. a fisher dealer, and a boss dealer with no VBX on display. arctic and MP where there and had pretty small displays. no machine vendors. Idk waste of 35 bucks lol.


----------



## BUFF

Defcon 5 said:


> Always so negative....I can't wait for the SIMA show next year...Buffy informed me your having a pig roast for all that wanna come....If anybody needs direction I will be posting them as the show gets closer





Mark Oomkes said:


> My place is not large enough...I do believe @Ajlawn1 new digs are...
> 
> Besides...I'm bizzie.


Thought Wooooooster was the place to descend on for a hog roast.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Broncslefty7 said:


> well that show as a giant waste of time i think. 2 liquid vendors one of which was snow ex. a fisher dealer, and a boss dealer with no VBX on display. arctic and MP where there and had pretty small displays. no machine vendors. Idk waste of 35 bucks lol.


Did they have a HLA with the "flex edge" there? I just saw there pricing, they seem like a bargain compared to the MP power wings


----------



## fireside

Masssnowfighter said:


> Did they have a HLA with the "flex edge" there? I just saw there pricing, they seem like a bargain compared to the MP power wings


I looked at it but was concerned with the wing motors vs a simple ram. I also liked the MP blade made with ar100. I got prices on a Mp and the hla both were way cheaper than I thought.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

So not as impressed with HLA then?


----------



## fireside

No I was really not impressed. The other very big pr. I also think logo was the roll at the to in of the mold board. It’s way to much. When it’s full or wet snow it just pushes the plow up it will have the same design flaw as a boss box.

The MP did also have some design flaws. There is very little serviceable to the trip edge system with out cutting and welding. I thnk a trip edge assembly should be very easily serviced. Lots of moving parts all based on springs.


----------



## fireside

I would love to see a MP after 5 years or so. They have way to many openings in the structural frame around all the springs.. I think long term they are going to rot out to nothing plus how the hell do you get paint in all those areas when they start to look crappy. It may seem minor but I fix all my stuff so service is very important being the one who fixes it all


----------



## Masssnowfighter

I got a 5 year old heavy used MP. The powder coat still shines like it’s brand new.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

Broncslefty7 said:


> well that show as a giant waste of time i think. 2 liquid vendors one of which was snow ex. a fisher dealer, and a boss dealer with no VBX on display. arctic and MP where there and had pretty small displays. no machine vendors. Idk waste of 35 bucks lol.


I'm glad to hear it was a giant waste of time. I really wanted to go but work is just too damn busy. Good thing I didn't sacrifice a productive work day to see bags of salt


----------



## Broncslefty7

I got to see the flimsy arctic blocks, and get a good look at the MP, but going into it that’s all I really wanted to see.


----------



## Masssnowfighter

I use to have a full trash barrel of broken Arctic blocks. I should of donated it to the MP guys to bring to trade shows with them


----------



## fireside

I’m thinking for the new loader MP 6/11 plow. After talking to Paul he is a very straight shooter. That’s what he would use and does use on one of his. The 7/12 for the extra money I would really never see any difference.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

fireside said:


> I'm thinking for the new loader MP 6/11 plow. After talking to Paul he is a very straight shooter. That's what he would use and does use on one of his. The 7/12 for the extra money I would really never see any difference.


Refresh my memory...what loader do you have?


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Better be a tiny loader for a plow that small. My Toolcat barely got worked with a 6-11.


----------



## fireside

It's a yanmar weight is 8900 plus the tires are loaded.i got it very late in the season so we never really got to try it out. We did push some driveways with a 8' Meyers with no problems. That's my blizzard 810ss off the skidsteer. We never tried plowing with it this year


----------



## fireside

I’m clearly open to suggestions. I did watch Paul’s 420r with an 6/11 plowing with snow tires it seemed to get pushed around a little. I also looked at a snowwolf Quattro 9’ and have my eyes on a blizzard 8611SS.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

fireside said:


> I'm clearly open to suggestions. I did watch Paul's 420r with an 6/11 plowing with snow tires it seemed to get pushed around a little. I also looked at a snowwolf Quattro 9' and have my eyes on a blizzard 8611SS.


I wouldn't go any bigger than the 6-11. I'm happy I didn't go with the 10-16 on my 244.


----------



## BUFF

Mark Oomkes said:


> Refresh my memory...what loader do you have?


Here.....:hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead::hammerhead:


----------



## John_DeereGreen

fireside said:


> I'm clearly open to suggestions. I did watch Paul's 420r with an 6/11 plowing with snow tires it seemed to get pushed around a little. I also looked at a snowwolf Quattro 9' and have my eyes on a blizzard 8611SS.


For some reason I thought you bought a 244J. I'd say Paul is steering you in the correct direction with a 6-11.


----------



## fireside

John_DeereGreen said:


> For some reason I thought you bought a 244J. I'd say Paul is steering you in the correct direction with a 6-11.


I looked at a few but for the money and easy of moving it the 244 just didn't work. That machine I can move very easy on my current trailer. Plus I can drive it over lawns. It just fit my business perfect. It's out doing mulch right now when that's fine we are pouring 40' of sidewalk. I'm a full service building maintance. We cut grass only as a spin off of snowplowing and my client base requesting it


----------



## fireside

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't go any bigger than the 6-11. I'm happy I didn't go with the 10-16 on my 244.





Mark Oomkes said:


> I wouldn't go any bigger than the 6-11. I'm happy I didn't go with the 10-16 on my 244.


 mark what are you running on the 244??


----------



## Mark Oomkes

fireside said:


> mark what are you running on the 244??


9-15


----------



## Luther

Masssnowfighter said:


> I use to have a full trash barrel of broken Arctic blocks. I should of donated it to the MP guys to bring to trade shows with them


I've certainly heard this before from several people. Maybe it was a particular year or batch of blocks that didn't hold up so well? Glad we don't have this issue with them. We bought two of them last fall and plowed 23 times this past winter with them. We didn't have 1 block break on either of them. I also thought they scraped as well as an MP. They easily blow away anything with a rubber edge.


----------



## Defcon 5

Luther said:


> I've certainly heard this before from several people. Maybe it was a particular year or batch of blocks that didn't hold up so well? Glad we don't have this issue with them. We bought two of them last fall and plowed 23 times this past winter with them. We didn't have 1 block break on either of them. I also thought they scraped as well as an MP. They easily blow away anything with a rubber edge.


If blocks were broken I'm sure I would be blamed....Be careful with the comparison to MP...You gonna get Oomkes all riled up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> If blocks were broken I'm sure I would be blamed....Be careful with the comparison to MP...You gonna get Oomkes all riled up


The reason blocks WEREN'T broken is because you weren't even allowed to look at them.


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> The reason blocks WEREN'T broken is because you weren't even allowed to look at them.


I looked at them....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Defcon 5 said:


> View attachment 181066
> 
> 
> I looked at them....


Because Snow Lord sent you the pic...


----------



## Defcon 5

Mark Oomkes said:


> Because Snow Lord sent you the pic...


No....I took that pic....Along with these


----------

